# For people with Hamster Heaven cages.



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

As some of you know I lost Misty, our gorgeous syrian last week and she hasn't been back. I think she has probably got out of her cage by pushing the connectors up where the tube goes into the cage. On inspection the connectors were a bit worn and not fitting to the cage as they should have done. I know its hard to find hamster heaven spares although I know pets at home sell the small tube and the elbows but they don't sell the square connectors or the long tube that goes along the outside of the cage. I've found a place on ebay that does them and they are the correct size and the square connector even comes with a little plug/window so that you can block the tubes off if you want to or maybe just to keep them in when you are cleaning the cage. 

I've struggled to find spares for the cage myself and emailed savic and they sent me one of the squares but I needed two but they only sent me one so I'm happy to find somewhere online that sells them so just thought I would let everyone know.:thumbup1:


----------

